# Update on cloudy tank



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok i was worried about my tank not clearing up so i posted about it. People told me to turn on my filter and it should clear up soon. They were right. it did not clear up all the way but some what. So the first picture was taken yesterday. The second was taken just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what kind of filter are u runing


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Is the tank cycled? If not that will also cause your water to be cloudy.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i have the Emperor 280 i believe.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Is the tank cycled? If not that will also cause your water to be cloudy.
> [snapback]1084861[/snapback]​


i just set the tank up a couple days ago. i did not even start to cycle yet. Im waiting until it clears up then im doing a water change. then i will start to cycle it.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

did you clean your sand before you put it in? doesn't look like it...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dude when did u add the sand


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

What size tank? Also pool filter sand looks a little better and never ever clouds. If your water is not cycled id recomned changing out the sand and then re cycling before puttin in fish.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I remember when i switched to sand it was EXTREMELY cloudy even after i washed the sand thoroughly. I was very worried. Almost regretted it. But it soon cleared up.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ok just incase people did not know my tank is cloudy because of the sand. Ok i will answer every ones questions.



> did you clean your sand before you put it in? doesn't look like it...


Yes i did, i spend about 10 minutes on every bucked of sand. There was about 15 pounds of sand per bucket.



> dude when did u add the sand


I put the sand in there Friday night/sat morning. Lmao i did not turn the filter on until last night.



> What size tank? Also pool filter sand looks a little better and never ever clouds. If your water is not cycled id recomned changing out the sand and then re cycling before puttin in fish.


My tank is a 50 gallon. Change out the sand? Naa im going to leave it. Yeah i heard that about pool filter sand. I also heard that it get cought in filters more. I will be cycling it but once the water clears and i do a couple water changes.



> I remember when i switched to sand it was EXTREMELY cloudy even after i washed the sand thoroughly. I was very worried. Almost regretted it. But it soon cleared up.


Yep i was worried also. But now the water is clearing up. Im not to worried about it now. I like the sand look more then gravel.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

just wait a few days it should clear soon


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Patience is key. Try turning off any thing that has a current, mabye that would help.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

oojit said:


> Patience is key. Try turning off any thing that has a current, mabye that would help.
> [snapback]1085123[/snapback]​


actally turning my filter on helped. lol


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if its a HOB filter or even canister once it clears clena your filter u will see alot of sand pooled at the bottom of the filter


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

You may have to change the pads in your filter after that.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

If you cleaned the sand properly it shouldn't have taken it more than a day to settle, maybe you should take it out and wash it again, otherwise anytime your fish make sudden moves next to the sand they will kick up a lot of that crap and it will take a while to settle.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> You may have to change the pads in your filter after that.
> [snapback]1085370[/snapback]​


yeah i planed on changing the filter pads once the water clears up. I got a couple extra for a head of time.

Well i woke up this morning and it was a lot clearer. My computers being gay and wont transfer the pictures that i took. I will try again later.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

JAC said:


> If you cleaned the sand properly it shouldn't have taken it more than a day to settle, maybe you should take it out and wash it again, otherwise anytime your fish make sudden moves next to the sand they will kick up a lot of that crap and it will take a while to settle.
> [snapback]1085672[/snapback]​


why do a lot of people say it can take up to a week or so before it clears up? People said around 48-76 hours to clear up.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Dunno man, that sounds awfully long to me and from my own experience it should't take more than a day, did a lot of reasearching here on P-fury about how to clean sand properly before putting it in, I took what I liked best from all the methods and it worked out great for me, I filled the tank back up and in less than 24hrs my Ps were back in, it wasn't 100% settled at the time but pretty close (like 90%), the next day it was 100% settled.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

here are some pics of it this morning. other pic second day i stated the tank.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

alright i did a 50 persent water change. It did not get any more cloudy. So thats good. Im hoping it will be 100% clear by wendsday. Should i put my heater in?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if ur very impatient use acurel i used it when i did the sand change over in my tank

View attachment 67115

when i FIRST added water
View attachment 67116

30mins later
View attachment 67117

1 1/2 hours later 
View attachment 67118

5 hours after i 1st added the water


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is some amazing stuff CTREDBELLY. Do you know how acurel works? I was just looking for a scientific explanation. Maybe it just clumps all of the particles together, and since they would be all clumped together and heavier, they would fall to the bottom. I dunno, that was my best guess.
~Taylor~


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

it clumps up the particles into larger 1s that sink and are big enough to be grabbed up the filter floss. if you use acurel you WILL need to wash the filter floss after it will be a tea brown color after with all the crab it picks up. its the best thing to use to clear up water aside from a diatom filter


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> it clumps up the particles into larger 1s that sink and are big enough to be grabbed up the filter floss. if you use acurel you WILL need to wash the filter floss after it will be a tea brown color after with all the crab it picks up. its the best thing to use to clear up water aside from a diatom filter
> [snapback]1086710[/snapback]​


Thanks. I've never used it before, but I have always used gravel as a substrate, so I have never had to.








~Taylor~


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

this morning it looks a lot better. i added a peace of drift that i had before. i did not wont it to lose to much water. Here what i woke up to this morning.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm glad to see that it is coming along. Probably another 3 days or less and it should be totally cleared.








~Taylor~


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm glad to see that it is coming along. Probably another 3 days or less and it should be totally cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats what i was thinking. I was wondering can i start to cycle it now? What i do to cycle i use bia-spira. It takes a couple days for it to cycle but its a lot faster then puting a couple gold fish in there.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

u need an ammonia source for bio-spira to work use the fishless cycle with bio-spira for fastest results as using fish will take a week for an ammonia reading


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Avatar~God,
You will need an ammonia source for that bio-spira to feed off of. I reccomend doing the fishless cycle with the bio-spira. Here is a very informational link on the fishless cycle in case you don't fully understand it:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=88804

~Taylor~


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Avatar~God,
> You will need an ammonia source for that bio-spira to feed off of. I reccomend doing the fishless cycle with the bio-spira. Here is a very informational link on the fishless cycle in case you don't fully understand it:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=88804
> ...


Thanks, but i already know how to use it. Ive used it 3 times now and no fish loses lmao. I have to do it at my work all the time. I just was asking if its cool to do now even though im waiting for my tank to fully clear out.


----------



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

No need to wait for the water to clear before cycling. Youll need to do a water change after it cycles anyway, and the suspended fine particles will not hurt or hinder the cycling process. I know this because I use fluidized sand filters on all my tanks and at first start up I get a ot of sand shooting into my tanks from em till they settle down and they get very clooudy. Never hurt the cycling process.

stone


----------

